# tom's hardware budget overclock PC



## simaomacaco (Feb 29, 2008)

i found this article online and was considering building something similar but with a 2.4Ghz Annandale instead.  Any views on the setup?

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/Intel-Pentium-Dual-Core-E2140-overclocking,review-29816.html


----------



## simaomacaco (Feb 29, 2008)

simaomacaco said:


> i found this article online and was considering building something similar but with a 2.4Ghz Annandale instead.  Any views on the setup?
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/Intel-Pentium-Dual-Core-E2140-overclocking,review-29816.html



I put the following together as a kinda similar build.

Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX DDR2 4GB
Intel PentiumDCore E2220 2.4GH
500G MAXTOR SATA2 STM3500320AS
Samsung SM245B LCD Monitor
MSI P35 NEO2-FR S775 MOBO
700W TAGAN DENGINE2 TG700-U33
Revenge ValueCase4044951006595
Fi Xterem PCIE 30SB082000000
ZALMAN CNPS9700-LED COOLER
3870 Power color PCE

Have i missed the point by adding some extra spec components??

The aim is to crank the CPU up to >3.5


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

deja vu, was just discussing a simular build tonight.

Cooler Master Centurion 5
Intel Core 2 E2180
Arctic Freezer Pro 7
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Corsair VX450W
Crucial Ballistix 2x1 PC-6400
Western Digital SE16 500GB
XFX 8800GS 384
Lite-On Lightscribe DVD Combo

- Christine


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 29, 2008)

E2140 is EOL, you cant get them anymore. I'd modify that setup completely!


Alternative parts that would give better results
CPU: M0 Stepping E2160
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA P35 DS3L, you can go with the MSI if you want.
PSU: Corsair VX450W (Seasonic), a far better PSU that will last. 
CPU Cooler: Xigmatek HDT-S1283-this costs less and burns the CNPS9700LED, I WOULDNT get the CNPS9700LED for another reason too, being its rather heavy. 

EDIT: For the CPU cooler you could also get the HDT-S923 (a.k.a OCZ Vendetta), costs the same as a freezer pro 7, yet kills the CNPS9700LED in performance... HDT FTW!.


----------



## simaomacaco (Feb 29, 2008)

simaomacaco said:


> I put the following together as a kinda similar build.
> 
> Corsair TWIN2X4096-6400C4DHX DDR2 4GB
> Intel PentiumDCore E2220 2.4GH
> ...



My spec comes in at around £950 or $1900, and offers some future proof with quad core CPU and crossfire.  How much did your spec come in at? and what are your thoughts on the lower spec CPU?


----------



## Duxx (Feb 29, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> E2140 is EOL, you cant get them anymore. I'd modify that setup completely!
> 
> 
> Alternative parts that would give better results
> ...



Egg still has the E2140, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116037 

Agree on the PSU, corsair is top notch.


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

$741 CDN Excluding Taxes. You don't need Xigmatek or Thermalright for Allendale, you would be suprised how high the Stock Cooler on the Allendale can take you.

- Christine


----------



## Duxx (Feb 29, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> $741 CDN Excluding Taxes. You don't need Xigmatek or Thermalright for Allendale, you would be suprised how high the Stock Cooler on the Allendale can take you.
> 
> - Christine


Didnt take me anywhere... i think i got a craptastic CPU from the worst batch ever, i could only hit 2.7 on stock, and barely 3.0 on after market...


----------



## calvary1980 (Feb 29, 2008)

ive seen 2 personally and of course read alot of board comments and they usually go 3Ghz 24/7 without any problems and this is the E2140 im talking about, i'm sorry to hear.

- Christine


----------



## simaomacaco (Feb 29, 2008)

decisions.. found the 2160 CPU, now memory.. was thinking..

http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=343070
OCZ DDR2 PC6400 4096MB KIT, Reaper HPC, 2x2GB, Heat Pipe, (CL4-4-4-15)

or 

http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.aspx?sku=343136
OCZ DDR2 PC6400 4GB KIT, Reaper X HPC, 2x2048MB, Heat Pipe, (CL4-4-3-15), E.P.P


----------



## simaomacaco (Feb 29, 2008)

Intel Pentium® Dual-Core E2160 1.8GHz, Socket LGA775, 1MB, 800MHz, BOXED w/fan - pity about the box
OCZ DDR2 PC6400 4GB KIT, Reaper X HPC, 2x2048MB, Heat Pipe, (CL4-4-3-15), E.P.P
OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler Socket 754/939/940/AM2/775, 92mm Fan
MSI P35 NEO2-FR, P35, Socket-775, DDR2, ICH9R, SATAII, ATX, GbLAN, 2xPCI-Ex16
Seasonic S12-II Powersupply 430W, 120mm Fan, 4xSATA, ATX, PCI-E, 20/24pin

All-in £285 or ~$690


----------



## poohball (Feb 29, 2008)

I got these parts coming to me Monday, what you guys think?

TT Armor
xfx 780i mobo
xfx 8800GT X 2 SLI
CORSAIR XMS2 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 
intel q6600
HDD ST3500320AS
Xigmatek 1000W PSU
Xigmatek RS1283

just one quick question though, this is my first try on SLI, where is the SLI cable coming from? I don't see them on the pics of the mobo and I don't see them on the VGA card too...


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 1, 2008)

poohball, the XFX 780i Mobo will come with a SLI Bridge in the Bundle http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/2205/sli1vy1.jpg http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/2299/sli2lx2.jpg (one on the right is for Triple SLI)

you connect the Bridge from one SLI connection to the other like this http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/9339/xfx8800gtxxxalphainszt6.jpg and you get http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/3175/sliconnectorinstalledtw4.jpg

- Christine


----------



## beyond_amusia (Mar 1, 2008)

Won't the Celeron Dual Core overclock simularly?


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 1, 2008)

beyond_amusia said:


> Won't the Celeron Dual Core overclock simularly?



It depends. Generally Allendales require more voltage, and the lower you go the more voltage you usually need. Its to do with where and how they are manufactured. Conroe would be the best option! 

"Intel Pentium® Dual-Core E2160 1.8GHz, Socket LGA775, 1MB, 800MHz, BOXED w/fan - pity about the box
OCZ DDR2 PC6400 4GB KIT, Reaper X HPC, 2x2048MB, Heat Pipe, (CL4-4-3-15), E.P.P
OCZ Vendetta CPU Cooler Socket 754/939/940/AM2/775, 92mm Fan
MSI P35 NEO2-FR, P35, Socket-775, DDR2, ICH9R, SATAII, ATX, GbLAN, 2xPCI-Ex16
Seasonic S12-II Powersupply 430W, 120mm Fan, 4xSATA, ATX, PCI-E, 20/24pin"

Pretty good, except i'd get the Gigabyte P35 DS3 Instead, whats the need of the extra PCI-E 4x? the P35 DS3 also has better NIC, and audio as well as a better designed 6 phase setup... which means overvolting wont cause any problems if you get a E2160 that is voltage hungry, and anyway P35 doesn't run hot enough to cause instability issues so the heatpipe cooling is a bit on the redundant side. 

With what you save you could go for the top end Xigmatek HDT S1283.


----------

